# Ruby is EATING! And Bob Doneley is a genius!



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, as I posted a week or so ago, I was getting very concerned that Ruby, my Bourke's Parakeet baby was showing no interest in any food other than the hand raising mix.

I am so happy to say that she is now eating seed, millet and pellets! ( veggies to start tomorrow ). Bob Doneley suggested instead of putting the food on an almost flat dish with curved edges ( its a little white ceramic one ), that I just put the food on the floor of the cage, up in a corner where she doesn't poop. It worked!! She is eating! What a clever vet, Dr. Doneley is!!!

:whoo: :woot: :whoo:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news, Lynda! Congratulations.

Ruby, :urock:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*Yaaaaaaay Ruby......**way to go girl....*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ruby says " Cheep Cheep cheep cheepcheepcheepcheep cheep cheep " ( translation ... Thank you so much! ) 


.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Good job, Ruby. Enjoy your veggies tomorrow.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Julie!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great news, congrats to you and Ruby on reaching yet another very important milestone!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ruby said .... "Cheep cheepcheepcheep cheep" Aluz!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So happy to hear Ruby has started to eat like a grown up parrot now, how about another picture of her please?:budge:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Sure thing Cathy ....in the daytime though ....its ..... ALMOST 3 am ! I better hit the hay!


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Great news! Lynda,I bet you are so relieved! Ruby, you are a clever girl.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Ruby said to say thank you very much for the compliment!


----------

